# King Quad lift kit



## tigermanrick (Aug 13, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone would know if I installed a 3" lift kit into a King Quad 700 if I would have any problems at all with cv boots or axels?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a buddy he has the extreme 3'' lift he hasn't had any problems


----------



## tigermanrick (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot bruteman. I appreciate your input.


----------

